# Longines hydroconquest as a dress watch?



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello gentlemen. I apologize in advance if I sounds like a noob but, have someone used an hydroconquest as a dress?? I'm looking for a GADA-type watch and ability to dress up is important. I'm considering the gray one with a bracelet, and I've gone thru alternatives from Oris (artix) , Mido (commander) Sinn (104) and CW (C63 and C65). I started with a 1k budget, might be able to take to 1.2, maybe (maybe) 1.5k if I can get a good discount. Longines have been kinda out of my budget, but is a brand I've widely admired and considered. This one will be special, I'll celebrate an academic/Profesional milestone so I want it to be special. I'll buy it in no more than 2 mo. I considered before the legend diver, but retails well over 2k over here, so might not be an option (I started already to save for my grail, a Seamaster, but that won't happen until a couple of years at least).
For reference: 6.75 wrist
I have:
Mido Ocean Star GMT
Mido Multifort patrimony chronograph
Garmin vivoactive 4 (beater)
This is the one I've considered









Any suggestions are very welcome
Thank you all


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

I don’t see an issue with it. Considering how many people wear an Apple Watch with dress attire these days (they look no better than a square G-Shock, in my opinion), I say buy the watch you want and wear what you want.

Why do you want to spend ~$1,000 on a settle piece? Not saying that I think that’s not a nice watch, but that you’ve already got a decent dive watch. Why not save that money toward the Seamaster that you want?

If you can afford to flush $1,000 on something that you don’t really want, I find it hard to believe that it’ll take you “years” to save a couple grand more for the watch that you *really* want.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> I don’t see an issue with it. Considering how many people wear an Apple Watch with dress attire these days (they look no better than a square G-Shock, in my opinion), I say buy the watch you want and wear what you want.


 touche


----------



## WatchEnthusiast1983 (Dec 30, 2020)

I've long admired this exact watch. I never bought it as I have another grey dial watch and I try not to double up on same color dials in my collection. Anyway, you can definitely wear this as a dress watch. Ever since James Bond hit the big screen wearing a Tux and sporting a Sub, divers as dress pieces have been in style. In my ten piece collection, I don't own a single dress watch.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> I don’t see an issue with it. Considering how many people wear an Apple Watch with dress attire these days (they look no better than a square G-Shock, in my opinion), I say buy the watch you want and wear what you want.
> 
> Why do you want to spend ~$1,000 on a settle piece? Not saying that I think that’s not a nice watch, but that you’ve already got a decent dive watch. Why not save that money toward the Seamaster that you want?
> 
> If you can afford to flush $1,000 on something that you don’t really want, I find it hard to believe that it’ll take you “years” to save a couple grand more for the watch that you *really* want.


 really appreciate the input here. Well , this 1k will be important, as I stated, I'm going to celebrate an important achievement, and certainly I've taking into account that I'm saving for another one (another diver, go figure), and my idea is this one will share plenty of wristtime with my midos, and be a weekdays/weekends watch if you might say. This one is planned, as is the Omega.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

WatchEnthusiast1983 said:


> I've long admired this exact watch. I never bought it as I have another grey dial watch and I try not to double up on same color dials in my collection. Anyway, you can definitely wear this as a dress watch. Ever since James Bond hit the big screen wearing a Tux and sporting a Sub, divers as dress pieces have been in style. In my ten piece collection, I don't own a single dress watch.


Thank you sir. Speaking of subs, I tried yesterday a Skydiver 70's from Edox... nice homage! But I kinda felt uncomfortable being almost a sub clone haha..it was even "hulked" (green bezel  )


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

Jorgerg said:


> really appreciate the input here. Well , this 1k will be important, as I stated, I'm going to celebrate an important achievement, and certainly I've taking into account that I'm saving for another one (another diver, go figure), and my idea is this one will share plenty of wristtime with my midos, and be a weekdays/weekends watch if you might say. This one is planned, as is the Omega.


Gotcha. I think the gray looks really nice. Congratulations on the recent milestone.🍻


----------



## Maviarab (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm very old school and wouldn't be seen dead using a dive watch as a dress piece, however, times are-a-changing and people seem to wear whataver they like regardless of the situation. I'm too stuck with tradition personally. Great watch though regardless.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

Maviarab said:


> I'm very old school and wouldn't be seen dead using a dive watch as a dress piece, however, times are-a-changing and people seem to wear whataver they like regardless of the situation. I'm too stuck with tradition personally. Great watch though regardless.


To me, this comes down to “what are people in your professional circle wearing?” If you clock that everyone (coworkers and clients) are wearing occasion specific pieces, then yes…you might want to consider a dress watch.

I find it hard to believe that too many people are going to have this concern though. For some folks, I would think the opposite would be a concern. I.e. Due to concerns regarding optics, I would not want to be seen wearing any luxury watch when I have to do site visits and interact with employees and customers.


----------



## Tineen (Feb 15, 2014)

Lots of dive watches being worn as dress watches. Even more in the office so yes, its perfectly fine.


----------



## mwchandler21 (Oct 30, 2016)

Its not a dress watch, but lots of people wear divers in dressy situations. If you like it, who cares.


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

I love that watch, have been looking at it since it came out. I already have a Seamaster, so it’s not necessarily “settling for a lesser watch”. I like both, and I’m still having to force myself not to buy that Hydroconquest every time I see one. One of these days I’ll probably end up buying it.


----------



## Hobs (Jul 13, 2021)

It depends on the situation. With real formal wear (tailcoat), no. Tuxedo, probably not. Business suit for a day at the office, sure. Business or lounge suit for a party, probably ok. Business suit for high-visibility situation (giving a speech, etc.), probably not a good choice. But ultimately, it's up to you.
It's a fine watch, in any case, but anything with a bracelet and a diver bezel is going to be too noticeable to pull off for truly formal occasions. Unless you work in The City of London, going to the office is not a formal occasion, so wear whatever. 
Be aware that this advice comes from someone that hasn't worn a suit for anything but funerals in 15 years. On the other hand, I was raised to know all of this stuff back in the day. And I still keep a couple of proper dress watches in case I win the Nobel Prize or something. 😁
Edit: The Nobel is more of a pocket watch on a black ribbon situation. Maybe I should shop for a good pocket watch... Just in case


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Jorgerg said:


> Hello gentlemen. I apologize in advance if I sounds like a noob but, have someone used an hydroconquest as a dress?? I'm looking for a GADA-type watch and ability to dress up is important. I'm considering the gray one with a


Steel? Not a dress watch.
Timing bezel? Not a dress watch.
Metal bracelet? Not a dress watch.
Thick? Not a dress watch.
Date? Not a dress watch (OK, maybe...)

Overall, it's a sporty watch and not for dress. Keep looking!


----------



## mwchandler21 (Oct 30, 2016)

You can get the same watch without a bezel as the Conquest, would be a little more dressy option if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have two and pair them with suits all the time. 

It hugs the wrist, wears fairly slim, and has great finishing that looks like a very nice “dress” diver, IMHO.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I think the term dress watch is used pretty loosely. If you are looking for a watch that you can wear with a suit and tie, I don't see a problem with the Longines Hydroconquest. Now, if you are talking about a tux that is a call that only you can make.


----------



## Oakenfield (Aug 2, 2021)

It depends on your surroundings. I work in tech, so even if some people wear suits sometimes for certain occasions, it's rare. Also, most people are younger than 40, so wearing a watch at all is already "formal" or "old school". Nothing or smartwatches are the norm. So I can wear whatever I want and it'll look nice. Also, I'd say most people my generation and younger would consider a dress watch as either feminine or too "old" looking. Not that I care, but maybe some people do.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

olske59 said:


> Steel? Not a dress watch.
> Timing bezel? Not a dress watch.
> Metal bracelet? Not a dress watch.
> Thick? Not a dress watch.
> ...





Hobs said:


> It depends on the situation. With real formal wear (tailcoat), no. Tuxedo, probably not. Business suit for a day at the office, sure. Business or lounge suit for a party, probably ok. Business suit for high-visibility situation (giving a speech, etc.), probably not a good choice. But ultimately, it's up to you.
> It's a fine watch, in any case, but anything with a bracelet and a diver bezel is going to be too noticeable to pull off for truly formal occasions. Unless you work in The City of London, going to the office is not a formal occasion, so wear whatever.
> Be aware that this advice comes from someone that hasn't worn a suit for anything but funerals in 15 years. On the other hand, I was raised to know all of this stuff back in the day. And I still keep a couple of proper dress watches in case I win the Nobel Prize or something. 😁
> Edit: The Nobel is more of a pocket watch on a black ribbon situation. Maybe I should shop for a good pocket watch... Just in case


Thank you for your replies. I know it is not really a formal watch, I really do not pretend it to be. Those suit-and-tie situations would be the uttermost scenarios where I would consider it. Would I wear it to a wedding? Probably not; a conference where I am the speaker? Maybe not either (I am a MD, so this is not an unusual scenario), but I'd love to have the versatility to do so. For those such scenarios is where I plan to save for the Omega (so in the meantime, my current rotation must cover those situations). I want something versatile, that compliment my current midos into a 3-watch rotation. Longines has been on my radar for quite a long, but haven't had the chance to get one, this might be.
Having said that, even though I've considered the list is just told st the beginning, are there any other suggestions that could fit the bill?
Thank you all for your appreciations


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Save, get the Seamaster, and wear that with a suit.

Despite being more muted in color, the Longines is not a dress watch, it’s in essentially the same camp as a Seamaster. So, all you’re really doing is depleting your savings which will delay your Seamaster acquisition. 

If you want a Longines dress watch, get a Silver Arrow or one of the other actually dressy Longines. Otherwise, I’d hold off, save for the Seamaster, and wear it proudly however and whenever you want.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

RotorRonin said:


> Save, get the Seamaster, and wear that with a suit.
> 
> Despite being more muted in color, the Longines is not a dress watch, it’s in essentially the same camp as a Seamaster. So, all you’re really doing is depleting your savings which will delay your Seamaster acquisition.
> 
> If you want a Longines dress watch, get a Silver Arrow or one of the other actually dressy Longines. Otherwise, I’d hold off, save for the Seamaster, and wear it proudly however and whenever you want.


Well I have. I have considered the master collection , and even the dolce vita (as a exclusive dress one), but then, I want a more versatile option to include I a 3-watch rotation as I said. Also, those are priced above the point I expect to invest w/o actually depending my savings for the Omega as you said. Thing is: I want to celebrate an achievement I'm having this December ( a hard one) including a watch to my collection, and I've set the budget to 1.2, 1.5k tops. This knowing that there is no way I can afford an Omega right now, but it is a plan in the future.
A pure dress watch is not out of the question, but it would be nice to have a new one that I can take to the office, or just wear with jeans and a shirt


----------



## Bruce.Wayne1 (Sep 16, 2021)

You can also put a leather strap on… still not sure if i like it


----------



## tannhjulet (Oct 8, 2017)

As a dress suit accesorie I would rather have bought the almost similar priced Longines Flagship Heritage. I seldom wear suits, but that HC is chunky. i have the Black beezeled version.

Flagship Heritage Watch L4.795.4.78.2 | Longines®


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

If it’ll fit under a cuff, I’d say go for it. Looks sharp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Not a dress watch like most have said. You can choose to do it, like most people would but it still isn't a dress watch.

That said, if you like that style, don't shy away from it!


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

You see all sorts of watches worn with suits these days. Just sayin'.


----------



## DantonIzzo (Mar 11, 2016)

It’s not a dress watch but I don’t think people care nowadays. If you like Longines and want a dress watch get the Silver Arrow.


----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> I don’t see an issue with it. Considering how many people wear an Apple Watch with dress attire these days (they look no better than a square G-Shock, in my opinion), I say buy the watch you want and wear what you want.
> 
> Why do you want to spend ~$1,000 on a settle piece? Not saying that I think that’s not a nice watch, but that you’ve already got a decent dive watch. Why not save that money toward the Seamaster that you want?
> 
> If you can afford to flush $1,000 on something that you don’t really want, I find it hard to believe that it’ll take you “years” to save a couple grand more for the watch that you *really* want.


Wow, a square G-Shock looks waaaay better than an Apple Watch. I agree that OP should skip the Longines and put that money towards the Seamaster since that's what he really wants.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

$1,070 USD, and they are offering free engraving with purchase this month. Congratulations on your milestone.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 said:


> *Wow, a square G-Shock looks waaaay better than an Apple Watch.* I agree that OP should skip the Longines and put that money towards the Seamaster since that's what he really wants.


Agreed, but that wasn’t what I was trying to get at. My point was that if an Apple Watch is acceptable to wear with business attire, anything else should be fair game.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Jorgerg said:


> Hello gentlemen. I apologize in advance if I sounds like a noob but, have someone used an hydroconquest as a dress?? I'm looking for a GADA-type watch and ability to dress up is important. I'm considering the gray one with a bracelet, and I've gone thru alternatives from Oris (artix) , Mido (commander) Sinn (104) and CW (C63 and C65). I started with a 1k budget, might be able to take to 1.2, maybe (maybe) 1.5k if I can get a good discount. Longines have been kinda out of my budget, but is a brand I've widely admired and considered. This one will be special, I'll celebrate an academic/Profesional milestone so I want it to be special. I'll buy it in no more than 2 mo. I considered before the legend diver, but retails well over 2k over here, so might not be an option (I started already to save for my grail, a Seamaster, but that won't happen until a couple of years at least).
> For reference: 6.75 wrist
> I have:
> Mido Ocean Star GMT
> ...


I don't think divers at all from any manufacture make a good dress watch.


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

You can _use_ anything as a dress watch in the same way you can use anything as a hammer. Just matters of degrees of success. 
I think the HC makes a better hammer than a dress watch, coincidentally. 

Whether or not should wear that watch while "dressed up" is another matter entirely that I disagree with most people on.


----------



## Fatal_emission (Aug 19, 2019)

Who really cares what someone so snobby they would look down on you for wearing a driver with a suit thinks? People like that don't deserve to occupy anyone's thoughts. 

It's not like it's a full on dive computer or pink fluffy unicorn watch.


----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Agreed, but that wasn’t what I was trying to get at. My point was that if an Apple Watch is acceptable to wear with business attire, anything else should be fair game.


Understood, that's a valid point. In this day in age you can wear whatever you want in any setting, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## RedDog1976 (Jun 16, 2021)

I think while everyone here is being very honest and helpful in expressing their opinions, most of us are so far down the rabbit hole and engrossed in the insane minutia with watches that we forget 99% of the rest of the population are not into watches at all and will never notice nor comment nor judge you for what you are wearing. I have walked around for the last 4 months with a white dialed Omega Seamaster, basically the James Bond watch and I haven't had anyone look twice at it or make a comment or anything. 

It sounds like the HC is the one you are smitten with and are just caught up on one possibly questionable situation with it that you'll likey be just fine in. Before I paid attention to other styles of watches, and was even down the rabbit hole on these very forums, I wore a circa 2006 Tissot Seastar to my wedding just a few years ago and not a single person noticed that ginormous piece of real estate on my wrist. You can look up the dimensions on that, it has it's own zip code and gravitational field 

Life is too short, get what YOU want.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I tried the hydroconquest yesterday (sorry, no pictures. I was in a hurry), BUT no bracelet, in rubber. I liked it a lot, and does not wear so big (tried the 43mm) Indeed very similar to my GMT. Is a lot more comfortable in my wrist that a couple of Oris Artix I tried the other day. Even though that rubber strap weared ver comfortable, I didn't like the looks. They expect to get one in a bracelet next week (I asked for a 41mm also). I tried an spirit too. That in a Steel bracelet. Sorry, Lugs are HUGE and in the wrist it feels bigger than the hydroconquest (HQ was 43mm, spirit was 40!). Really a shame, dial is beautiful and is a COSC certified movement. 
I'll keep looking. No rush on that


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jorgerg said:


> Thank you for your replies. I know it is not really a formal watch, I really do not pretend it to be. Those suit-and-tie situations would be the uttermost scenarios where I would consider it. Would I wear it to a wedding? Probably not; a conference where I am the speaker? Maybe not either (I am a MD, so this is not an unusual scenario), but I'd love to have the versatility to do so. For those such scenarios is where I plan to save for the Omega (so in the meantime, my current rotation must cover those situations). I want something versatile, that compliment my current midos into a 3-watch rotation. Longines has been on my radar for quite a long, but haven't had the chance to get one, this might be.
> Having said that, even though I've considered the list is just told st the beginning, are there any other suggestions that could fit the bill?
> Thank you all for your appreciations


Tissot has many choices that will fit your requirements. Really can't ask for much more for under $700 MSRP.










And still look good to pass for casual on a bracelet for everyday wear.

















Tissot Heritage Visodate Automatic


Discover the T019.430.11.031.00 Tissot® Swiss watch on our official USA website. Explore a world of Swiss made watchmaking authenticity. Buy your watch today.




www.tissotwatches.com





As for your original question, no I wouldn't wear the Hydroconquest with a suit. It's not like you don't have a choice eh?


----------



## Gixnic (Sep 12, 2020)

I’ve worn a dive watch with a suit mamy, many times and no one gave two craps that it was a dive watch. On the contrary, I received many compliments on the watch.


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

I was contemplating the same question - wearing hydroconquest not just for leasure but also in the office. After trying it at the AD I decided the Legend Diver a better choice (it felt lighter and looked sleeker). I found a good one used, for roughly the same price as a new HC. But I think the blue hydroconquest on a steel bracelet (maybe even the two-tone rose gold) could work in some situations, where something flashy is acceptable, and you're not restricted by tight shirtcuffs.


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

I have it on this Tissot calfskin strap which makes it look Dressy-esque(?)


----------



## Leandro AR (Mar 27, 2015)

I've been wearing divers as dress watches for years. Now I mostly use a Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300 and it goes great for me.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

I think the monochromatic color scheme helps in this case, but my personal answer would be no, I wouldn't purchase that watch to wear with a suit or in more formal settings.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

By today's standards - not traditional standards - it more than passes as a dress watch. Heck, many non-WIS people think a Rolex OP is the ultimate dress watch.

BTW, I have this exact watch and love it. The original owner paired it with a different bracelet that goes with a dressier Longines (I forget the model) and I like how it looks. I would wear it with a suit to any event ... except maybe a WUS event.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Times change, styles evolve, so Yes this is now perfectly acceptable to wear with work dress clothes.

Now it is stii not suitable for a Black Tie event, but certainly to wear with a dress shirt & slacks, with or without a sports jacket, and nowadays even with a suit and tie.

Maybe if you are not confident then don't do it, but if you can be comfortable, just do it and don't look back.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Good God man, you're an MD! Just buy the Seamaster and put it on a credit card. While you're at it buy an alligator strap for when you wear it with a suit. 

I see people wearing 48mm chronographs with a suit that push up the sleeve of their shirt AND suit coat - that's hideous. I would have no trouble wearing a dressy diver with a suit or sport coat and tie and think you should wear what makes you happy.


----------



## RedDog1976 (Jun 16, 2021)

For what it's worth, I have been into pretty much only dive watches for about 15 years. Had a couple of pilot watches but mostly divers. On youtube there is a channel called the Urban Gentry. He's quite a cat, been watching him for a while among others. He always says the Rolex Explorer is his favorite watch, gets the most wrist time, etc., etc. I never cared for it and didn't understood why until one day he explained it in a way that made me change the way I think about watches.

He said something to the effect that it is his ultimate GADA (go anywhere do anything) watch. That it looks as good with a suit, on the beach, on a boat, t-shirt and jeans, at a party, and whatever else. It's not so flashy that it draws unwanted attention like a Submariner would and fits better under a cuff. Also, watches that lean more GADA can tend to wear more comfortably because they are usually a little lighter and thinner and a few other points I forget now.

That really struck a chord with me and changed how I look at watches pretty much over night. It also gave me a reason to buy a new watch lol. I got GADA fever and wanted to get something that at least mildly mimiced the Explorer even though I had never looked twice at it before. Anyway, since watching that video, I have now purchased 3 GADA watches. These three by far get more wrist time than my divers do now just because I have a new appreciation for the smooth bezeled watch that still has tons of capability with great water resistance among other things and they do seem to fit better with a wider variety of situations. I also like that they tend to fall under the radar but are great enough that I can have such an appreciation for them every time I check the time.

You do however, GADA do you. (see what I did there? lol) It is your journey so I totally get being smitten with any one given watch based on where you are at in your journey. Best of luck to you with whatever you choose!


----------



## kamazas (Aug 22, 2020)

olske59 said:


> Steel? Not a dress watch.
> Timing bezel? Not a dress watch.
> Metal bracelet? Not a dress watch.
> Thick? Not a dress watch.
> ...


So steel watch with leather strap is not a dress watch, because it is steel?
You just disqualified lots of well known pure dress watches as non dress watches


----------



## kamazas (Aug 22, 2020)

Jorgerg said:


> Well I have. I have considered the master collection , and even the dolce vita (as a exclusive dress one), but then, I want a more versatile option to include I a 3-watch rotation as I said. Also, those are priced above the point I expect to invest w/o actually depending my savings for the Omega as you said. Thing is: I want to celebrate an achievement I'm having this December ( a hard one) including a watch to my collection, and I've set the budget to 1.2, 1.5k tops. This knowing that there is no way I can afford an Omega right now, but it is a plan in the future.
> A pure dress watch is not out of the question, but it would be nice to have a new one that I can take to the office, or just wear with jeans and a shirt


So why either super dressy master collection, or dive hydroconquest?
Why not middle, for example - conquest?


----------



## kamazas (Aug 22, 2020)

Gixnic said:


> I’ve worn a dive watch with a suit mamy, many times and no one gave two craps that it was a dive watch. On the contrary, I received many compliments on the watch.


I think that is besides the point, as someone mentioned - people are wearing smart watches with suits, so for sure it is not about people thinking "wow, he is wearing non dress watch with a suit".
We are talking about ideal standards, best possible options, not acceptable


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

I own a Longines Record which I consider leans more heavily to the "dress" watch status than sport watch for a couple of reasons. I wouldn't consider a diver as a "dress" watch but as other's have said, who cares? 

More concerning is that you seem to want an Omega Seamaster. Don't buy the Longines as you will regret it and it just won't scratch the itch. Every time you look down at your wrist, you will think to yourself, I wish I hadn't spent 1k on a watch that just doesn't do it for me. Just hang in there and keep saving for your grail. 

Longines is an excellent brand with a long and storied history however none of that matters if its not what you really want. Life is too short to not get what you want if you can afford it...


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

JNW1 said:


> Good God man, you're an MD! Just buy the Seamaster and put it on a credit card. While you're at it buy an alligator strap for when you wear it with a suit.
> 
> I see people wearing 48mm chronographs with a suit that push up the sleeve of their shirt AND suit coat - that's hideous. I would have no trouble wearing a dressy diver with a suit or sport coat and tie and think you should wear what makes you happy.


Thank you sir!. Well, I don't have right now the cash for an Omega (but I will I guess ) and I don't like debt, so I will go for it when I save for it. This one I want is something more GADA for a rotation with my midos. Omega will come, and I'll wear it on special occasions, that's the plan. In the meantime, I'm leaning towards Longines, but door is open.


sailon01 said:


> I own a Longines Record which I consider leans more heavily to the "dress" watch status than sport watch for a couple of reasons. I wouldn't consider a diver as a "dress" watch but as other's have said, who cares?
> 
> More concerning is that you seem to want an Omega Seamaster. Don't buy the Longines as you will regret it and it just won't scratch the itch. Every time you look down at your wrist, you will think to yourself, I wish I hadn't spent 1k on a watch that just doesn't do it for me. Just hang in there and keep saving for your grail.
> 
> Longines is an excellent brand with a long and storied history however none of that matters if its not what you really want. Life is too short to not get what you want if you can afford it...


Thank you! And congrats on your watch. Record is a beautiful series of timepieces. As I stated, this watch I'm considering doesn't imply I won't get the Omega. I want to settle my daily rotation and the Omega will be more an "special occasion " watch. In recap, I want both haha, and I can allow that, knowing that the Omega will take some time. That does not bother me, it is nice to have such a goal and work a little everyday to arrive to the finish line eventually. I don't plan to flip nor to sell any of them. All of them are and will be special. Thank you!


----------



## kamazas (Aug 22, 2020)

sailon01 said:


> I own a Longines Record which I consider leans more heavily to the "dress" watch status than sport watch for a couple of reasons.


What are those reasons?
To me it looks like 100.00% dress:









https://www.longines.com/media/catalog/product/cache/8db0cbef53b094d1dd99f8463500f53a/r/e/record-collection-l2-821-4-11-2-detailed-view-2000x2000-1.jpg


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

kamazas said:


> What are those reasons?
> To me it looks like 100.00% dress:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

kamazas said:


> So why either super dressy master collection, or dive hydroconquest?
> Why not middle, for example - conquest?


Thanks! We'll, I didn't see any of them at my AD. I like for example the Longines Legend Driver a lot, suits nice BUT is over 2k where I am. I want to stay true to my budget as possible. 








I was wearing a coat as you see, and looked really nice. I don't want to start looking for options up at that price tag. It will be easy to say well, if I can go for 2k, why not 3k?. Then it will be difficult for me to justify an Omega in a relatively short time. I want to remain focused. 
Thank you!


----------



## Gregmsmith00 (May 13, 2021)

Wear whatever you like, whenever you want to wear it. 
RO Offshore Diver with a suit - done it. 
Gold Cartier Tank with sweats while running errands - done it. 
Sometimes it is a lot more fun to wear the "wrong" watch.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Its a classy diver, go for it.


----------



## snagglepants (Apr 21, 2019)

If you are only going to do one watch, you can make a diver do most things....that being said, not a dress watch. If you really want to buy the longines (and it is a great piece) spend another $100 and pick up an orient Bambino to wear with your suit.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Jorgerg said:


> * I'm looking for a GADA-type watch and ability to dress up is important.* I'm considering the gray one
> I have:
> Mido Ocean Star GMT
> Mido Multifort patrimony chronograph
> ...


I think you kind of gave the wrong impression in the headline. You actually want a GADA, not a dress watch, and divers these days are like SUV´s. Pretty much concidered to be the GADA of cars. But, in all honesty, any time you go for GADA you will end up with a compromise in some way. I think a watch like Grand Seiko sbgx261 or a Rolex DJ is a perfect allround watch, a diver is always going to be a diver...


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

Barbababa said:


> I think you kind of gave the wrong impression in the headline. You actually want a GADA, not a dress watch, and divers these days are like SUV´s. Pretty much concidered to be the GADA of cars. But, in all honesty, any time you go for GADA you will end up with a compromise in some way. I think a watch like Grand Seiko sbgx261 or a Rolex DJ is a perfect allround watch, a diver is always going to be a diver...


Yes sir. Thank you for your post. As I said, I want to establish a 3 watch rotation. And as you said, divers are like SUVs haha liked the analogy... truth is, I wear a suit 2-3 times a week...other weekdays I'm on scrubs. Weekends mostly jeans. I don't want to be so steel-minded to wear only ultra thins with suits or chronos with jeans. That's why I prefer all around pieces to consider. 
Thank you!


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

kamazas said:


> What are those reasons?
> To me it looks like 100.00% dress:
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, it is mostly dress but perhaps because mine has the bracelet.


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

As a Longines fan, and a big one at that, is it a dress watch? No. Can it be dressed UP? Absolutely. I dress my HydroConquest up all the time and I love it. The grey is quite elegant and tasteful and I'm not a fan of grey dials. The HydroConquest in grey just...works.


----------



## Jeffraffe (Nov 8, 2021)

Agree- not a dress watch in the traditional sense. I would get an alligator-pattern grey leather strap to dress it up and wear my suit with it anyways, though.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

Jeffraffe said:


> Agree- not a dress watch in the traditional sense. I would get an alligator-pattern grey leather strap to dress it up and wear my suit with it anyways, though.


Wow interesting idea. Where do I get one


----------



## Jeffraffe (Nov 8, 2021)

Jorgerg said:


> Wow interesting idea. Where do I get one


Any strap place, just gotta find one within your budget and quality requirements.

I would be after this look:


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

Jeffraffe said:


> Any strap place, just gotta find one within your budget and quality requirements.
> 
> I would be after this look:


Gorgeous 😍


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

You could pull it off. It's a casual world these days. I wouldn't do it, but that's just me 

But don't stick it on a leather strap. Divers on straps not made of rubber is weird. I think the Longines bracelet, which is nicely finished, is your best option for wearing this watch as a "dress" option.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have worked for over 40 years, and in government agencies people wear what they want and can afford. For example the Director-General of my department wore a Seamaster 300 from the 1970's everyday and other senior civil servants wore anything from Casio, Seiko, Tudor and one had a rare Omega Seamaster Chronograph. 

Dress watches kind of became popular in the late 80's, but I still knew a lot of people who wore anything they wanted. In Australia it might be different to the rest of the world as we are pretty casual, and usually don't give a damn about what others are wearing.


----------



## Claudius (Jun 6, 2017)

While most pwople could care less about using a diver as a dress watch, personally I think a proper dress watch will make you and your suit look like a snappy dresser.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

I'd second the sentiment many on this thread have raised that we can certainly rock a diver with a suit as a dress watch, ala the James Bond look. Personally, I _love_ doing that. I used to wear a two-toned diver with a black suit regularly and had constant compliments about it. Granted I was a professional jazz musician at the time so people expected some flash on stage...but I mean outside of places Frasier Crane would be, these days I think we have a lot of leeway. 

And, that's a very distinct choice and look, and many would go with a traditional dress watch of course...but I say wear what you like and go for it!

Words to the wise, find a solid dealer for your Seamaster when the time comes. I just bought one that ended up having a malfunctioning date wheel right out of the box, but fortunately had an excellent AD, and swapped it out for a Grand Seiko SBGA201 instead---much to the point of wanting a dressier watch in my own collection...


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh and PS, I'd add, for a diver that could _totally_ work as a dress watch in the under $2k range, check out the Formex Reef in black dial as well...honestly, in my own collection, that's probably the watch I'd wear with a tux as I like to go a bit to the edgy / modern side of things myself...


----------



## robaruba (May 1, 2021)

I have a Longines Hydroconquest and I love it. But it's not a dress watch.


PS: Here's a fantastic Longines dress watch:


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

I never really got this thing about whether a watch goes with one outfit or another. What clothes and watch combinations I wear are for my own enjoyment and if others think it's crass or otherwise to wear my orange DOXA with a suit, so be it. I couldn't care less what anyone else thinks about my choices.


----------



## kamazas (Aug 22, 2020)

sailon01 said:


> You're right, it is mostly dress but perhaps because mine has the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16315255


I agree, on a bracelet looks a bit less dressy.
What are those couple reasons you would classify this as a dress? I mean what are the couple reasons somebody might consider this one as not a dress watch


----------



## kamazas (Aug 22, 2020)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Oh and PS, I'd add, for a diver that could _totally_ work as a dress watch in the under $2k range, check out the Formex Reef in black dial as well...honestly, in my own collection, that's probably the watch I'd wear with a tux as I like to go a bit to the edgy / modern side of things myself...


Why this specific diver is more dressy in your books? To me it looks even less dressy than an average diver, due to that chunky form factor.


----------



## robaruba (May 1, 2021)

kamazas said:


> I agree, on a bracelet looks a bit less dressy.
> What are those couple reasons you would classify this as a dress? I mean what are the couple reasons somebody might consider this one as not a dress watch


As others have said, at the end of the day, you can wear whatever watch with whatever outfit you want. But divers are sport watches, not dress watches. (And yes, some divers are more and less "sporty"). It's like comparing a sedan and a pick-up truck: both are vehicles that can get you places. And you can drive a pick-up truck to a fancy event. But they are different vehicles.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

kamazas said:


> Why this specific diver is more dressy in your books? To me it looks even less dressy than an average diver, due to that chunky form factor.


It's very, very slim for a diver (11.4mm) in part due to the SW300 COSC movement rather than SW200, the incredibly well done bracelet form fits the wrist, and overall has an extremely sleek feel. Definitely doesn't feel the least bit chunky to me, and the protruding "ears" on the case are part of its look---for sure it would be an edgy and modern pick with a suit, but that's what I like. In fact, I like it so much that when purchasing a Grand Seiko SBGA I went with a different dial color as the Formex---even though they're drastically different watches. 

I don't know that I'd put the Formex Reef in traditional "dress diver" territory particularly, maybe more "modern design diver", I just personally like the combination of factors described, and it works with my sense of style, granted I'm generally all for the "divers with suits" look.

That said, the thinness and the bracelet for sure are much more elegant than the standard diver by a long shot. Much easier to slip under the cuff than any of the big boys.


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

kamazas said:


> I agree, on a bracelet looks a bit less dressy.
> What are those couple reasons you would classify this as a dress? I mean what are the couple reasons somebody might consider this one as not a dress watch


What are the reasons or not the reasons??? I've felt that the Record is more dress due to the 30m w/r and the butterfly clasp bracelet. Its a great watch but not exactly GADA nor Diver, so more dress...


----------



## kamazas (Aug 22, 2020)

sailon01 said:


> What are the reasons or not the reasons??? I've felt that the Record is more dress due to the 30m w/r and the butterfly clasp bracelet. Its a great watch but not exactly GADA nor Diver, so more dress...


You kind if replied, but i wanted to clarify my question.

You wrote:
"I own a Longines Record which I consider leans more heavily to the "dress" watch status than sport watch for a couple of reasons."

Since it was clear to me that it was not a sports watch, i was curious about those couple reasons proving that it was not a sports watch.

I mean for example there are no couple reasons proving that rolex submariner is not a dress watch, as it is already clear that it is not a dress watch.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

Jorgerg said:


> Thank you for your replies. I know it is not really a formal watch, I really do not pretend it to be. Those suit-and-tie situations would be the uttermost scenarios where I would consider it. Would I wear it to a wedding? Probably not; a conference where I am the speaker? Maybe not either (I am a MD, so this is not an unusual scenario), but I'd love to have the versatility to do so. For those such scenarios is where I plan to save for the Omega (so in the meantime, my current rotation must cover those situations). I want something versatile, that compliment my current midos into a 3-watch rotation. Longines has been on my radar for quite a long, but haven't had the chance to get one, this might be.
> Having said that, even though I've considered the list is just told st the beginning, are there any other suggestions that could fit the bill?
> Thank you all for your appreciations


So let's say hypothetically you're giving a speech on....glands or something. And accidentally you're wearing the longines. What happens? People will throw rotten vegetables at you?

I think no one notices or cares, tbh. Besides the inmates here, no one can distinguish a dress watch from a sport watch to begin with. 

Wear what you like.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

daswatch said:


> So let's say hypothetically you're giving a speech on....glands or something. And accidentally you're wearing the longines. What happens? People will throw rotten vegetables at you?
> 
> I think no one notices or cares, tbh. Besides the inmates here, no one can distinguish a dress watch from a sport watch to begin with.
> 
> Wear what you like.


Haha you're right. Moreover, it seems I just unleashed Ragnarok with this thread. It really isn't a live or die situation, Just wanted to chat and know opinions here. I'll try it along other timepieces next week and then I'll know what to do. Thanks por posting!
PS, maybe wearing a suit and a diver might be a way to detect watch nerds like us


----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

Jorgerg said:


> Haha you're right. Moreover, it seems I just unleashed Ragnarok with this thread. It really isn't a live or die situation, Just wanted to chat and know opinions here. I'll try it along other timepieces next week and then I'll know what to do. Thanks por posting!
> PS, maybe wearing a suit and a diver might be a way to detect watch nerds like us


Ragnarok - isn't that an extremely overbuilt microbrand diver with like 1 million meters of wr?


----------



## robaruba (May 1, 2021)

daswatch said:


> So let's say hypothetically you're giving a speech on....glands or something. And accidentally you're wearing the longines. What happens? People will throw rotten vegetables at you?
> 
> I think no one notices or cares, tbh. Besides the inmates here, no one can distinguish a dress watch from a sport watch to begin with.
> 
> Wear what you like.


Besides the inmates here, few people wear watches anymore. As a watch enthusiast, I like wearing different watches for different occasions because I like lots of different watches!


----------



## Claudius (Jun 6, 2017)

I've worn a $1,000 suit with $500 shoes, and a $10 digital Casio on my wrist, and guess what? No one ever noticed the watch or if they did they never batted an eye. Which goes to show you that no one cares these days. You can wear a diver as a dress watch if you want.

However, I personally think I look better when I wear a proper dress watch along with a suit. It makes the full picture more complete. Sometimes it's the little tiny details that really bring a look together cohesively. So yes, I think every watch enthusiast ought to have at least one proper dress watch... But if it's not your cup of tea then whatever!

It's not like we are going to go all inquisition on you for it ...


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

Claudius said:


> I've worn a $1,000 suit with $500 shoes, and a $10 digital Casio on my wrist, and guess what? No one ever noticed the watch or if they did they never batted an eye. Which goes to show you that no one cares these days. You can wear a diver as a dress watch if you want.
> 
> However, I personally think I look better when I wear a proper dress watch along with a suit. It makes the full picture more complete. Sometimes it's the little tiny details that really bring a look together cohesively. So yes, I think every watch enthusiast ought to have at least one proper dress watch... But if it's not your cup of tea then whatever!
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's right, it is not dressy, but I think I might get it work.
By the way, I was allowed to open my Christmas present already








Goes under the cuff with no issues at all. I think I can cover the dress issue with it.
Unless we have to open other thread and discuss it haha.
It has been very informative to read all points of view regardless


----------



## Willmunny (Dec 1, 2021)

Hobs said:


> It depends on the situation. With real formal wear (tailcoat), no. Tuxedo, probably not. Business suit for a day at the office, sure. Business or lounge suit for a party, probably ok. Business suit for high-visibility situation (giving a speech, etc.), probably not a good choice. But ultimately, it's up to you.
> It's a fine watch, in any case, but anything with a bracelet and a diver bezel is going to be too noticeable to pull off for truly formal occasions. Unless you work in The City of London, going to the office is not a formal occasion, so wear whatever.


It's a great watch. And this post is spot on with respect to how "dressy" it can be. I wouldn't think twice about wearing it with a suit or blazer for a normal day in the office, but I agree with the observation that you would likely want to opt for something a bit more formal for "high-visibility situations" such as the example used about regarding giving a speech.


----------



## cremebrulee (Nov 25, 2015)

I sometimes think we in the watch community are hyper focused on things like this. I believe most people won’t even be wearing a Swiss mechanical watch, and the longines will look stunning to most people. I would wear that anywhere.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, as stated in other threads I've opened, I went for it. Couldn’t be happier. Gray dial ceramic bezel on bracelet. Stunning watch


----------



## CaptainAV (Jan 1, 2022)

Dear Jorgerg,
Congratulations on your milestone. I have read through all the thoughtful replies and I hear what everyone is saying, that on most occasions it does not really matter that you are wearing (except for the full on dive computer or the pink fluffy unicorn watch … I love that reply! Lol). Having said that, you are in the medical profession, and being in the same boat as you, I have a few scenarios you may want to consider getting a strictly dress watch:
1. Fundraising event, e.g. a gala or reception where you are the keynote speaker. Your objective here is to squeeze every drop of penny out of these rich donors so I would highly advise wearing a proper dress watch.
2. Certain subspecialties, like ENT and cardiology, still demands formal attire at important functions (e.g. faculty ball), so a dress watch is needed to complement the occasion.
3. I tend to wear a dress watch when giving a talk at a plenary level or above. I personally believe that by wearing a dress watch I am showing respect to the importance of the occasion and to the organizers and audience.
My personal guideline for a dress watch is: slim case (
My budget is also somewhat limited so for dress watch I have two:
Frédérique Constant Slimline Moonphase Manufacture (the 38.8 mm one)








Frédérique Constant Ultra Slim










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

CaptainAV said:


> Dear Jorgerg,
> Congratulations on your milestone. I have read through all the thoughtful replies and I hear what everyone is saying, that on most occasions it does not really matter that you are wearing (except for the full on dive computer or the pink fluffy unicorn watch … I love that reply! Lol). Having said that, you are in the medical profession, and being in the same boat as you, I have a few scenarios you may want to consider getting a strictly dress watch:
> 1. Fundraising event, e.g. a gala or reception where you are the keynote speaker. Your objective here is to squeeze every drop of penny out of these rich donors so I would highly advise wearing a proper dress watch.
> 2. Certain subspecialties, like ENT and cardiology, still demands formal attire at important functions (e.g. faculty ball), so a dress watch is needed to complement the occasion.
> ...


Thank you @CaptainAV for such a thoughtful response! I am Indeed planning for such a future purchase, not on a big budget tough. For now, I've been well complimented with my patrimony chronograph. It is a nice and dressy style, for now has served its purpose. 








Those FC you put are very nice suggestions. I'll let you know where that ends


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

I think this is a versatile watch. You might by it as a backup.


----------



## kamazas (Aug 22, 2020)

So post a photo of your HC


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok today 1 week read, has lost 17 sec in 7 days. Less than 3 spd keeps excellent time for what it is. And yes, I am wearing it with a suit


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Claudius said:


> It's not like we are going to go all inquisition on you for it ...
> 
> View attachment 16318917


If they've got the soft pillows and a comfy chair you are in a world of trouble!


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

I’m a traditionalist when it comes to dress watches and I have three reserved for that occasion. All vintage. So for me, needs to have a small case diameter and on leather. That’s my criteria but absolutely get what you like. It’s a beautiful watch. As mentioned previously, individuals wear smart watches to formal events so a diver watch should be no problem.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

So this is coming tomorrow








Longines on Instagram: "Diving into Performance. Find out more on January 24th, 2022. #EleganceisanAttitude"


Longines shared a post on Instagram: "Diving into Performance. Find out more on January 24th, 2022. #EleganceisanAttitude". Follow their account to see 2365 posts.




www.instagram.com




Thoughts?


----------



## kamazas (Aug 22, 2020)

Post it here (not seen by non zuckerfrqm users)


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)

IMO hydroconquest with ceramic bezel looks more dressy then it looks like a tool watch. With all polished parts, glossy bezel and that awesome sunburst dial to me it would be a good daily ware for all sport, casual and smart casual occasions. Maybe not for strictly formal dressing (or maybe why not if you are that type of a guy) but for everything else all the way.


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

The hydroconquest is not a dress watch. Does that mean you can't wear it to work, to a ball or to tea with the queen, absolutely not. People wear g-shocks to charity dinners for goodness sake!

However if you want to be classy at an event, you don't want to be seen with a diving watch, even a submariner. You can wear whatever you want, its the image you want to give. Longines Master collection are of course a premium pick for dress.

The other reason to wear a dress watch anywhere you are wearing proper shirt, including the office, is simply the thinness and comfort. However a diving watch is blinged up, with bi-metal, diamonds, or anything else, it is still bulky. The bezel alone means it can never be svelte. I see folk with the largest Panerai's or diving watches at work, so some people live with the bulk.

There is a half way house, the tough gentlemen travel watches, like the Longines Conquest, or Rolex Explorer, is probably the only genre which can be worn in the jungles of Borneo and tea with the queen

Do whatever you enjoy !!!


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Anything from wearing to the office, or a meeting, or nite out w the spouse or gf, dinner, etc, I would say it is fine to wear hydroconquest. I get the feeling you need to scratch that itch while trying to save for the ultimate goal. Sometimes you have to just get that secondary option watch to hold you over while you save for the eventual goal. And then sell it when it is near time w enough funds for it. If you know it is ok to lose a bit after selling it, it is all good, as I would consider that getting most of your save money back while spending some of it on the cost of needing to scratch that itch for a year or two.
I would personally take off the bracelet and put on a leather or croc strap on it but that is just me. I find leather straps appealing and acceptable on diver watch heads.


----------

